
Git Is Freaking - alexroan
https://medium.com/swlh/git-is-freaking-awesome-3d8f8052d9b2
======
chipuni
I don't have the authority to do so, but could someone change the title of
this to "Git Is Freaking Awesome", so that it matches the article?

